# Mit Java auf Dateien zugreifen die auf einem Server liegen



## toenjes (10. Okt 2011)

Moin,

ich möchte gerne mit Java auf Dateien eines Servers zugreifen, am besten ohne einer extra Application auf dem Server selber.

Auf die schnelle ist mir eingefallen das ganze mit SFTP zu realisieren, also einfach verbindung zum Server aufbauen, dateien runterladen und dann damit arbeiten. Aber ersten würde mir das zu lange dauern (erst Daten runterladen, dann bearbeiten) und zweitens würde ich vielleicht auch in Zukunft Dateien gerne "live" auf dem Server bearbeiten, und dafür ist diese Option dann doch eher ungeeignet....

Würde das ganze mit SSH gehen? Also einfach mit SSH eine Verbindung aufbauen und dann auf die Daten zugreifen oder ist das problematisch (ich möchte mich jetzt ungerne in die Materie einarbeiten um dann zu merken das mein Ansatz vollkommen falsch war  )

Welche anderen möglichkeiten gäbe es sonst noch?


----------



## freez (11. Okt 2011)

toenjes hat gesagt.:


> Welche anderen möglichkeiten gäbe es sonst noch?



Die Frage wäre doch, welche Dienste hast du denn auf deinen Server bereits verfügbar, wenn du keine neuen installieren möchtest.

Ausserdem wäre es gut zu wissen, wie wichtig dir Zugriffsschutz und Verschlüsselung bei der Übertragung ist. Denn prinzipiell kannst du mit JAVA auf alles zugreifen, was du auf deinen Server hast (SSH bzw. SCP, HTTP, HTTPS, FTP, FTPS, ...).


----------



## Andi_CH (11. Okt 2011)

Zwei Threads zum selben Thema?


----------



## Jigga (11. Okt 2011)

Andi_CH hat gesagt.:


> Zwei Threads zum selben Thema?



In deinem Link ist eine Liste der Dateien gewünscht. Hier hingegen möchte der TO explizit mit Dateien arbeiten, und nicht nur deren verlinkung haben. Ausserdem würde ich zumindest mit der Forum-Suche nicht auf den verlinkten Thread stoßen, weil gänzlich andere Begriffe verwendet werden.


----------



## toenjes (11. Okt 2011)

freez hat gesagt.:


> Die Frage wäre doch, welche Dienste hast du denn auf deinen Server bereits verfügbar, wenn du keine neuen installieren möchtest.
> 
> Ausserdem wäre es gut zu wissen, wie wichtig dir Zugriffsschutz und Verschlüsselung bei der Übertragung ist. Denn prinzipiell kannst du mit JAVA auf alles zugreifen, was du auf deinen Server hast (SSH bzw. SCP, HTTP, HTTPS, FTP, FTPS, ...).



ich dachte halt so an die "standarddienste" (hab mich an dieser stelle ein wenig undeutlich ausgedrückt...) Da die Dateien schon etwas sensiblier sind soll da auch nicht jeder mitlesen können, also verschlüsselung ist schon wichtig.

Ich kenne mich einfach nicht gut genug mit SSH und dergleichen aus. Ich möchte am besten eine sichere Verbindung mit dem Server aufbauen und dann auf dem Host-System einen InputStream öffnen um Dateien einzulesen. 
Ich denke mal ich müsste an dieser Stelle mit SCP arbeiten.


----------



## toenjes (11. Okt 2011)

//Irgendwie bin ich zu blöd den Bearbeiten-Button zu finden -.-

Ich versuche jetzt mal mein "Glück" mit SSH 
Naja, eigentlich bietet ja JSch (JSch - Java Secure Channel) alles was man braucht... Ich hab auch bereits eine Verbindung hergestellt, jedoch nur wenn ich bei meinem SSH-Server den Login mit klaren Textpasswort erlaube, das möchte ich aber nicht da dies ein Sicherheitsrisiko ist.....

Leider gibt es keine Doku zu der Library und in den Beispieldateien ist der Fall nicht abgedeckt  Weiss vielleicht hier jemand Rat?


----------

